# MDF Panelling in Bathroom???:-/



## Stormer1940 (8 Jul 2012)

Hi Guys

I have been asked to build some panel work around a bathroom with a fielded panel decor.
The last person that put the existing panelling in looks like they have used MDF which obviously is a big no no in my opinion as some of it has blown up like a balloon. 

I said to the customer that they could use softwood (painted) framework and panel but obviously the labour cost in making the panels up would be a lot more that just cutting mdf sheets down and moulding.

I have read else where that using green mdf would be ok but I'm still sceptical about the whole mdf thing....

I know there will be movement in the timber but it has to be a safer option than using ballooning MDF...

Anyone have any advice/opinion on this?


----------



## Teckel (8 Jul 2012)

I've done it with mr mdf and it's perfect stuff for the job.


----------



## Stormer1940 (8 Jul 2012)

Teckel":34ijzzsl said:


> I've done it with mr mdf and it's perfect stuff for the job.




How long has it been installed now?


----------



## Teckel (8 Jul 2012)

Stormer1940":3icuimis said:


> Teckel":3icuimis said:
> 
> 
> > I've done it with mr mdf and it's perfect stuff for the job.
> ...



Around about 18 months. Still the same as when it went in.


----------



## toysandboats (8 Jul 2012)

I've used routed 9mm sheet MR MDF all around the lower half of my bathroom to look like tongue & groove - it came from B&Q.
Its very easy to fit, easy to paint and has been in place for4 years. We have a free-standing bath and the wall gets an occasional splash with no ill effect.
Skirting board is also painted MDF and the floor is laminate (and therefore MDF underneath).
Water and MDF can be mixed, if you're careful.

 
David


----------



## chippy1970 (8 Jul 2012)

MR mdf will be fine I've used it on hundreds of bathrooms with no problems.


----------



## Stormer1940 (8 Jul 2012)

The only concern is the main part of the panelling will be around a free standing bath so there could be a bit more than just the odd splatter of water...


----------



## tomatwark (9 Jul 2012)

MR MDF should be fine as long as it is sealed properly.

But I would make sure the panels are sealed in the groove during assembly and the edges of the panels are painted before assembly as the problem with raised panels and baths is the water gets into the groove and will cause the MDF to blow if not sealed, if you use timber the problem will be expansion of the panels so you have the problem of them possibly causing the frame work to warp.

Which ever way you do it there are going to be problems, unless it is sealed properly with good quality paint.

If it is just on the walls and not the bath you will be fine, I would use MR MDF myself for that job, but would try to talk the customer out of having a raised and field bath panel.

Tom


----------

